
New Firefox Preference Center, Feels as Fast as It Runs - robin_reala
https://blog.mozilla.org/firefox/new-firefox-preference-center-feels-fast-runs/
======
mixmastamyk
Nice in general but really despise the hard-coded white backgrounds in our
darkened studios. System colors exist for a reason!

